# Hov's laser ear cropping!



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely happy with the finished product!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwww he looks great!!

Great crop choice, looks great with his head...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe he looks great! Nice to see they are standing and everything!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW!! What a great lookin crop!! That person did a really clean job there. Your boy looks SO GOOD NOW!!

EDIT: Not that he didnt look good before.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow they look AWESOME! and they are soo clean! i like i like


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very handsome looking boy! Ears look very good.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks really good! Man he is a big boy!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

They did a great job. He looks real good.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Perfect! They turned out great!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanx everyone for the positive feedback!! I'm really glad you guys like them!
I took a folder of pictures with to the vet and let him keep them for the cropping.
His ears look exactly like the pics I took!
*I'm so excited to show him off!!*

Thanx again everyone!!!!!:roll:


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

THEY LOOK GOOD! HES A BIG BOY, HOW OLD IS HE?


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

NIKKI said:


> THEY LOOK GOOD! HES A BIG BOY, HOW OLD IS HE?


Thank u! He's 3 months old.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

WowWWow he's lovely  
I like him allot


----------

